

A no-coding-required Google Reader alternative (prototype of the possibilities) - webwanderings
https://sites.google.com/site/usmsmnews/ 

======
webwanderings
I cropped this together using nothing but Google Sheets and Google Sites.

It is not a bad alternative if you are of busy type and only wish to take a
quick glance or view of news as it is happening on the day/time when you are
viewing. It's a sort of River of News.

It is not a suitable alternative if you wish to save your feeds or even do
search (something Google Reader provided as its best feature).

